# Need apt-get update like command



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

apt-get update command updates the cache database of all packages from mirror.
Is there any command to do that for freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't _need_ it. Forget what you've learned on Linux. Learn the FreeBSD way of doing things.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You don't _need_ it. Forget what you've learned on Linux. Learn the FreeBSD way of doing things.



Bit sensitive there eh?

OP look at portsnap() or csup()


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Bit sensitive there eh?


No, just tired of Linux people migrating to FreeBSD and thinking the Linux way is the one and only way to do things.


----------



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Bit sensitive there eh?
> 
> OP look at portsnap() or csup()


Hello,
I don't want to download ports to compile from source.


----------



## ahavatar (Dec 2, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I don't want to download ports to compile from source.



You have to do "portsnap fetch update" first to check if the ports (packages) have new versions available ("pkg_version"). To use only binary packages, do "portupgrade -PP" that installs available binaries only. Keep in mind that compiled binaries are available a few days later than ports updates, thus it is possible that no updated binaries are available for some time.


----------

